

What the Social Aspect of VR Could Look Like - Kapura
https://medium.com/all-things-vr/746a22b7f832

======
stephenaturner
So much of this is doing exactly the things we do now, but with the added
"bonus" of not moving physically at all? This will appeal to some people for
sure, but I can only imagine the side effects of this little innovation...

I'd rather embrace VR for all the things you can't or wouldn't want to do --
insane stunts, daredevil stuff, things too violent or dangerous to really be
contemplated (at least not on a day to day basis). And of course, this may
have been the path Occulus was on before...

